# Pleae read as soon as possable



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

I found Oscar tonight and he was non responsive for like 20 30 seconds I had to tap on the litter box and no response and I had to touch him quit a few times to make him move and his eyes where open he is laying out like a dog in his poop place and my mom won't take him to the vet and she thinks in overacting. I think it is almost Oscar time to cross the rainbow bridge  he was not cold any where he was warm he did this last night he is 6 years old on November 1st  I'm really scared please help me as soon as possible


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sorry to say this but if your mom won't take him to the vet then you need to find someone that will. He's had a lot of issues and needs to see a vet. If you can't get him to one then you need to contact the Hedgehog Welfare Society so they can take over ownership and get him the care he needs.


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok I was cleaning my room and found some money but just shy under what I need  I have 31 and it cost 55 so I am kinda stuck my dad agrees with me that I need to take him in to the vet but he works all day when I bring my dog in in a few days I will ask my daddy to see Oscar to.


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

I just wish I could do everything on my own if I could he would have gone to,the vet long ago I'm really young so I have know idea on any thing


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I hate to say this, but a few days may be too long for him. Hedgehogs are small, so when they're sick everything hits them harder. 

My suggestion would be to call the local vet and see if they'll do a payment plan. Instead of paying everything at once, they'll work out a system where you pay a certain amount every two weeks or month. Vets don't like turning away sick animals, either.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes try some local ones. 
If your dad is agreeing with you, is he willing to pay the vet bill? 

Here are two scenarios you might be in. No one here needs to know which applies to you. Mom and Dad still are living together. Or, Mom and Dad do not live together. 

Mom and Dad are living together. Maybe dad can explain that this isn't an over reacting issue. This is an animal that needs medical attention. If dad is the one who pays the bills in the house then he might have a bit more leverage with your mom. Please understand I don't want you to be putting one parent against the other. That is an uncomfortable situation for everyone involved. But sometimes when a young person is dealing with an issue, they do it in an emotional way, where spouses can explain things in a different way. 

If mom and dad do not live together, he still might be able to find out what your moms hesitation is, and possibly reach a solution. If he is willing to pay the vet bill and could arrange transportation to the vet, providing mom agrees, he might have a solution along those lines. 

I hope you can get something worked out while there is time. We don't know your moms thought process on this. Please be kind to your mom when you discuss these things, to allow her to explain her reasoning.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Twobytwo really nailed it. I just wanted to add that I've been in your situation when I was your age and I know it really sucks. If it's any consolation, it won't be long before you're on your own. If you ever just want to chat, I'm open for PMs.


----------



## Slava (May 29, 2015)

how is Oscar?? we are worried.


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Oscar is ok my mom still won't take me to the vets but I've been researching a lot about hedgehog health care it's better then nothing I guess he is doing better then he was. Thanks for your guys help if you have any vet care help please please please message me! I need all the help I can get! Thanks again


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you guys contact the Hedgehog Welfare Society? I know you care a lot about Oscar, but the fact is, he NEEDS to have access to vet care. You can't give him that if your mom is going to continue to refuse to take him when he's having problems. It would be best for Oscar if you guys can find a home or rescue that is willing and able to take him & get him the vet care he needs, when he needs it. Otherwise it's just not fair to him.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Lilysmommy is right. It is so hard to watch someone you love suffer and it is also so hard to give them up. In this case, letting your little one go to someone who can help him right now is the best thing to do. He will know that you love him and that you are so unselfish in doing what is best for him. Animals are very smart............he will know.


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

It's not fair! I wish my mom would just take him I love him so much it's just not fair to me or him  I've found a vet and I'm going to use my saveings to take him. I have to call to make a appointment but I need to get my money out of the bank I will keep,you posted. I also will ask my mom if I can do stuff around the house to earn the car so she or my dad can take me. I've been asking and asking my mom so much and asking he why can't we? She just says he's fine I will say I have money and I am taking him not you. Can you give me ideas on asking her?and making money?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

You might be fighting an uphill battle. I can't help but feel that there is possibly more to your moms hesitation. But if I were in your shoes I'd say, ok he's fine but let's go to double check. 
No he isn't fine. We know this. But if that is your mothers only hang-up on him going to the vets is he is fine then this might persuade her a bit. 

As for earning extra money, it depends. If you get paid a set amount for chores like mowing is this much, washing windows is this, you will have better luck. If it's either a set amount for allowance or nothing for allowance then you have another hurdle. If that's the case, I'd look at neighbors. Would they have any extra work needing done? Right now here, it's raking season. 

Possibly your mom could explain what she means by he's fine. With what he's been through you might be able to explain to her that he may not be as fine as she thinks. I'd also explain to her that the longer he waits for care, the worse whatever is ailing him will be. She also might be attempting to protect you from bad news from a vet. 

Like I said, be patient with your mom. Before bringing anything up as far earning money and explaining that you know he needs to go, ask her if it's a good time to sit down and calmly discuss it. Have your points in mind or even on paper. If you write it out, you would only need to bring it up once. Have legitimate research on hand.


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

OscarTheHedgie said:


> It's not fair! I wish my mom would just take him I love him so much it's just not fair to me or him  I've found a vet and I'm going to use my saveings to take him. I have to call to make a appointment but I need to get my money out of the bank I will keep,you posted. I also will ask my mom if I can do stuff around the house to earn the car so she or my dad can take me. I've been asking and asking my mom so much and asking he why can't we? She just says he's fine I will say I have money and I am taking him not you. Can you give me ideas on asking her?and making money?


We called the vet the specializes in hedgehogs and told what was going on and she said if he's eating,sleeping,drink and use ping the bathroom and he look ok he should be ok. She said I was prolly the heat in my room because we where setting the right temp and he was prob confused. So I'm confused now.and I do think she's trying to protect me I don't know of that's good or bad tho so.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't know your mom to say she is or isn't trying to protect you from bad news or not. Just as a mom I will occasionally lie to my kids to protect them. I don't like to do it, but want to protect them from so much even if it's just one less day of pain.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Okay, well let's step back a bit. What is the temperature in his cage right now? We often recommend 73-78, but some hedgehogs like it even higher


----------



## Slava (May 29, 2015)

6 years is an impressive enough age for a hedgehog as it is. So Oscar was just laying in his "poop place"?? Was he laying in poop?? I feel bad knowing that an animal might possibly be in suffering and can not do anything about it.

Please let us know if there are signs of distress, I was thinking of opening a kickstarter fundraiser for Oscar, but then I doubted myself as to how people would react if there is really no *immediate *need for a vet visit. But then again if a need for a vet DOES arise, it would be good to have that money put away. So I'm just saying I'd be willing to donate like $20 for Oscar and hopefully someone else from the forum could donate. lets just put it this way: "I Would not mind giving $20 if that meant we do something good for Oscar...

But yeeah this is why kids shouldn't have pets they can't afford to maintain. And vet costs are a big part of maintenance costs.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok, because I generally use the new post function on here, I tend to see something, say oh I'll respond in a bit after I do this and that, and well sometimes they get lost on me.

But I went and checked your previous posts so we can look at it as a whole as much as possible. This is back from the beginning from you. Let us know which ones are still issues for him, and which ones aren't.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/10-general-questions/116985-i-need-help-fast.html This was him making a bubbling sound while sleeping

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/63-teeth-mouth-issues/117017-losing-teeth.html

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/129-whs-wobbly-hedgehog-syndrome/117209-urgent.html He was scooting on his side instead of walking normally

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/65-skin/117337-itching.html

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/61-quills/118602-itching-male-losing-quills.html

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/62-hibernation/119002-urgent-please-help.html This was a possible hibernation attempt.

Then we have this post where we are discussing his short bout of un responsiveness.

Now, the reason I posted the links from your previous posts is so we might get a better picture of what all is going on with oscar. I see a couple that could be related when we look at the whole picture of what's going on with oscar, providing they are still an issue. 
So if you could let us know what issues were a one time thing and which ones are still showing we might be able to narrow it down. Then you would possibly be able to go to your mom with it appears to be this or that you might have better luck.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Slava, I know your intentions are good!  But we don't allow fundraisers or donation pages, etc. on the forum unless they're for a registered HWS rescue. 

Very good thought, Twobytwo. I've had a hard time keeping straight what the current issues are & what the actual concerns are about, so having more straightforward information about what the current concerns all are would be helpful.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Also, when did Oscar come to stay with you? 
The first issue looks like it was a couple weeks after your first post on here. If he was with you for 6 months before you posted, it's a bit different than if he was with you a week before you started. That can become relevant because, if he'd been with you for awhile and all the sudden things start happening it's different than if he came to you with possible issues.


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

I have had him since July I was just baby siting and the owner got him from a friend at work. He has never been to a vet in his life is why I want to take him but mom says he's fine . His cage temp is 78-83. Can hedgehogs sleep with eyes open? I think that's what it what it was.I'm really confused with my situation my mom said yes to taking him now says no. I am doing chores to earn mo EY to take hi. I wish I had control but as I said I'm really young I have no control. So evry thing you guys are say I want to do but mom says no. So I can't I was going to sneak him out but the vets 25 miles away and I can't drive  so now what?!?!


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Slava said:


> 6 years is an impressive enough age for a hedgehog as it is. So Oscar was just laying in his "poop place"?? Was he laying in poop?? I feel bad knowing that an animal might possibly be in suffering and can not do anything about it.
> 
> Please let us know if there are signs of distress, I was thinking of opening a kickstarter fundraiser for Oscar, but then I doubted myself as to how people would react if there is really no *immediate *need for a vet visit. But then again if a need for a vet DOES arise, it would be good to have that money put away. So I'm just saying I'd be willing to donate like $20 for Oscar and hopefully someone else from the forum could donate. lets just put it this way: "I Would not mind giving $20 if that meant we do something good for Oscar...
> 
> But yeeah this is why kids shouldn't have pets they can't afford to maintain. And vet costs are a big part of maintenance costs.


I was just babysitting I thought and my mom said surprise! He's yours. I want to take him tell that to my mom she's the one holding me back.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Were trying to help your situation here. In order to do that we need to know some info. 
Go back to the bottom of the second page in this thread. I asked about each individual thread that was related to health. If you can tell us if each situation individually has stayed the same, he's shown improvement, or gotten worse that will help greatly. 
It's sort of like a giant puzzle and were trying to help put them together but we need to know where to put some of the pieces.


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok I will work on that now


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> Ok, because I generally use the new post function on here, I tend to see something, say oh I'll respond in a bit after I do this and that, and well sometimes they get lost on me.
> 
> But I went and checked your previous posts so we can look at it as a whole as much as possible. This is back from the beginning from you. Let us know which ones are still issues for him, and which ones aren't.
> 
> ...


The bubbly noise was a one time thing

We change his food (over a period of time) and his teeth are way better

I think the scooting was he was itching

Vitamin e oil helped with itching

He was quilling

He hasn't laid like that I think he was pooping and the un responsiveness is better I think it could've been sleeping with his eyes open if that's a thing

I don't think I'm missing anything


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

I don't know what I unresponsiveness was but I told my mom about the forums and she looked at it and Oscar was splat ing


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

What kind of heat system are you using? Do you have a thermometer inside the cage?


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

We are heating the room with a space heater and yes we have themomiter in the cage


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

*Oscar update!*

He called the vet and she gave us some advice. She asked what food age ect. And the heat of his cage she told us that we where keeping his cage to warm and to turn the heat down. After we did that he is a happy little boy! And we got a new more accurate themomiter and we are going to be setting up a light timer and ceramic heat emitter soon! :smile:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What temperature are you keeping the cage at now?


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

75-78 f


----------



## Mariaraz (Oct 26, 2015)

My question is why wont your mom take Oscar in? And why do you have pets if your mom wont give them care?i know your young and you seem to care but you said you had to bring the dog in i would have brought my hedgie too...good luck and keep us posted..tell your parents to get care credit..its a credit card you can use for vet care


----------

